# John Deere turf mower



## Thor Ott (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm in search of some advice help. I have a JD 8700 fairway mower. To start off with all filter have been changed within the past 2 months. My mower is stalling out while cutting thick turf. I can't figure out why. Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Thor Ott, welcome to the tractor forum.

Maybe your governor is not working correctly, it is supposed to open throttle under load to maintain rpm. Or perhaps you have a fuel restriction...plugged fuel filter? Dirt in the fuel lines? Or air intake restriction.....rats nest in the air intake?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What do you consider "thick turf" ?
Just thick grass,or high,and heavy?


----------

